# Looking for Ellerman City Liners Personnel



## Iain Lindsay

I have just joined this forum and hope to contact any officers who sailed with Ellerman Lines.
I joined as writer in 1960 and left as Purser in 1983.
If you look up my profile you will see I served on many "City" boats over the years.


----------



## Michael Taylor

Iain Lindsay said:


> I have just joined this forum and hope to contact any officers who sailed with Ellerman Lines.
> I joined as writer in 1960 and left as Purser in 1983.
> If you look up my profile you will see I served on many "City" boats over the years.


Iain....I sailed with you on the Guildford and with your brother on one of the "big four"


----------



## Bluto

Hi
sailed with Ellerman lines 1966 to1968,ships were London, Liverpool, Hereford and Chester then moved on to BP. tankers. 
Bluto.


----------



## joe-ei5ge

*ellerman lines*

my first ship the lichfield ( city of) 1974 ..... did'nt know the pointy end fron the back end that was a junior r/o.... next ship was al solabiah KSC... straight into it and never looked back ha ha(*))


----------



## Ron Burnett

I remember you. You will see the ships I was on and I sailed with you on the City of Durban. Back then I was the Writer.



Iain Lindsay said:


> I have just joined this forum and hope to contact any officers who sailed with Ellerman Lines.
> I joined as writer in 1960 and left as Purser in 1983.
> If you look up my profile you will see I served on many "City" boats over the years.


Retired Senior Purser/Catering Officer - Ellerman Lines - Atlantic Steam Navigation - Townsend Thoresen Ferries - P & O European Ferries.

My Sea Life with Ellerman Lines started back in 1966. I joined my first ship in Glasgow. The "City of Oxford" in Barclay Curles Dry Dock as a ships Writer and worked my way to Purser/Catering Officer. The following are the names and dates of the ships I served on:-

City of Oxford Jan 66 - Apr 66
City of Durban Apr 66 - Sep 66
City of Liverpool (Old) Sep 66 - Jan 67
City of Johannesburg Feb 67 - Sep 67
City of Oxford Oct 67 - May 68
City of Exeter Aug 68 - Feb 69
City of Johannesburg Mar 69 - Nov 69
City of Cape Town Nov 69 - Dec 69
City of Durban Jan 70 - Feb 71
City of York Mar 71 - Jul 71 (Last Voyage)
City of London (New) Sep 71 - Sep 71
City of Liverpool (New) Sep 71 - Oct 71
City of Adelaide Nov 71 - May 73 
(Re-named to the "Cap Cleveland" - May 1972 for Charter)
City of Lancaster Aug 73 - Oct 74 (Promoted to Purser)
City of Canberra Dec 75 - Dec 75
City of Wellington Mar 75 - Mar 76
City of Ripon Sep 76 - Oct 76
City of St Albans Nov 76 - Feb 77
City of Montreal May 77 - Jun 77
City of Canberra Jul 77 - Jul 77

The "City of Canberra was my last ship with Ellerman Lines. This was the year I joined "Atlantic Steam Navigation - Townsend Thoresen Car Ferries". I enjoyed my life with Ellermans and I retired from P & O European Ferries and my sea career as a Senior Purser/Catering Officer back in October 1990. Anybody who remembers me I would be very pleased to hear from you!


----------



## Steven steele

My father is (charles) kerr steele
He was a purser/chief purser on city liners Inc the durban, Canterbury and others
Served from 60 ish to early 80s


----------



## JoeQ

I was cadet and 3rd Mate with Ellermans, 1971 to 1977. Sailed on the Dundee, Liverpool, St Albans, Guildford (coast), Delhi, Athenian, Sorrento, Singapore, Ripon, Montreal. Then moved on to pastures new with Bank Line, Ropners and Safmarine before working offshore; mainly dive support vessels


----------



## Ron Burnett

*Have you got a photo of your Dad?*



Steven steele said:


> My father is (charles) kerr steele
> He was a purser/chief purser on city liners Inc the durban, Canterbury and others
> Served from 60 ish to early 80s


Can you send me a photo of your Dad? I am sure I know the name.

Regards

Ron


----------



## Steven steele

I'll see if I can get one from then


----------



## Supercargo

Any one recognise these faces from City of Agra (Tea with the Captain 1961), City of Hereford (Day at the Beach Colombo 1960).


----------



## Spikesdad

Any idea what happened to John Blackie? 3rd/2nd Mate City of Exeter in late 1950s/60s


----------



## billymcclung

*Charles Kerr Steele*



Steven steele said:


> My father is (charles) kerr steele
> He was a purser/chief purser on city liners Inc the durban, Canterbury and others
> Served from 60 ish to early 80s


I remember serving with your father on the City of Durban as the Assistant Purser for a few trips. Your mum was also on board for some of the time (I think you also were on board?). I stay in Dumbarton and even came to your house in Mount Florida? in Glasgow. If I remember rightly, your dad came ashore and got a job at Glasgow University Student Halls of Residence in Partick.


----------



## THEDOC

Did anyone know Ken Beatty, eng apprentice at Shields 65 -69?


----------



## Jon Denman

Steven steele said:


> My father is (charles) kerr steele
> He was a purser/chief purser on city liners Inc the durban, Canterbury and others
> Served from 60 ish to early 80s


Hi, Steven I joined Ellerman as a writer in the late sixties and Kerr was my boss, thinking City of Montreal but not sure - always remembered him as a good boss and very genuine person - Jon Denman


----------



## Dougie Spooner

Great to look back through the posts and see some names from the past
I served for twenty years with Ellermans from the. City of Sydney in 1970 as Deck Cadet
I came ashore after 27 years and went into Commercial Ship Operations.
Still work part time in Risk with company links back to ACT days
Favourite vessel was DILKARA
All the best
Dougie Spooner


----------



## mikesearle

Dougie Spooner said:


> Great to look back through the posts and see some names from the past
> I served for twenty years with Ellermans from the. City of Sydney in 1970 as Deck Cadet
> I came ashore after 27 years and went into Commercial Ship Operations.
> Still work part time in Risk with company links back to ACT days
> Favourite vessel was DILKARA
> All the best
> Dougie Spooner


Hi Doug,
Recognise your name and a Cornish village comes to mind; Portloe? You used to enthuse about it.
Could have crossed paths at Warsash or on the ACT 2 (both 1972) or the City of Dundee (1972/3) on which I sailed as uncert 3/O.
I embarked on a teaching career in 1975 although Ellermans took me on for the first two winter and Summer breaks of my three year training course: City of Genoa/Lichfield/Canterbury (the new one or was it the new Winchester?) and finally the City of Liverpool.
Best wishes,
Mike Searle.


----------



## Dougie Spooner

mikesearle said:


> Hi Doug,
> Recognise your name and a Cornish village comes to mind; Portloe? You used to enthuse about it.
> Could have crossed paths at Warsash or on the ACT 2 (both 1972) or the City of Dundee (1972/3) on which I sailed as uncert 3/O.
> I embarked on a teaching career in 1975 although Ellermans took me on for the first two winter and Summer breaks of my three year training course: City of Genoa/Lichfield/Canterbury (the new one or was it the new Winchester?) and finally the City of Liverpool.
> Best wishes,
> Mike Searle.


Hi Mike
Good to hear from you.
Ellermans was a good company and I enjoyed my twenty years there!
Lovely to hear names from the past and yes Warsash and ACT 2 ring a bell
After coming ashore I continued to work in shipping and still work in ‘Risk ‘part time covering all shipping activities.
I clearly remember you saying that you were going to embark on a teaching career when we last met so good to hear that worked out for you
Wishing you all the best
Doug Spooner


----------



## Doug Hardie

mikesearle said:


> Hi Doug,
> Recognise your name and a Cornish village comes to mind; Portloe? You used to enthuse about it.
> Could have crossed paths at Warsash or on the ACT 2 (both 1972) or the City of Dundee (1972/3) on which I sailed as uncert 3/O.
> I embarked on a teaching career in 1975 although Ellermans took me on for the first two winter and Summer breaks of my three year training course: City of Genoa/Lichfield/Canterbury (the new one or was it the new Winchester?) and finally the City of Liverpool.
> Best wishes,
> Mike Searle.


Hi Doug I remember you on your first trip .It was to India if I remember correctly . I was J Eng. the purser was Dolly Danby , a good feeder. My opo on watch was Tony Fabrizio .Glad to see you made a good career for yourself . I came ashore in 1972 and pursued a career in Engineering. I still remember my Ellerman days fondly
Best wishes 
Doug Hardie


----------



## Tony Drury

ian

Just caught up with your post - rmember you from probably either CapeTown, Montreal or Wellington.

A good handful of other familiar names springing up here.aswell........


----------



## Doug Hardie

Could have been the Wellington, I joined in Bombay, Or the Montreal (She changed name from the C O Sydney) at that time. We had an Engine room fire off the coast of Canada just before the name changed and had the Funnel colours changed to reflect the new line company (Canada India)


----------

